# "This price cut is not temporary." an email responce from uber



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Sweet Ping,

Thanks for reaching out, and happy to help clarify this further. I definitely hear what you are saying. This price cut is not temporary. It will be on-going and tweaked based on outcomes. We're always monitoring our programs for efficacy.

We're running this price change to help generate more demand during this usually slow period of the year. As we've seen in the past with price changes, we expect that partners will complete more trips and earn more than usual.

Below you will find the hourly guarantees in place during these price cuts. As long as you meet the trip acceptance requirements, you will be automatically guaranteed the hourly fare amounts listed in the e-mail you received earlier.

As a reminder, in order to earn the guarantee, you must accept 90% of your trip requests, take an average of 1 trip per hour, and be online for 50 minutes out of every hour worked.

Peak Hours: Friday and Saturday nights 5 PM - 3 AM
Regular Hours: Daily 6 AM - 5 PM, Sunday through Thursday 5 PM - Midnight
Non-Peak Hours: Monday through Friday Midnight - 6 AM, Saturday through Sunday 3 AM - 6 AM

We will be monitoring this price change very closely and adjusting rates and guarantees to ensure these changes have a positive impact on partners. We would not have made this decision unless we estimated it would add to your overall earnings and help you do more trips during this time.

I am happy to pass along all feedback; positive, negative and constructive. Thanks again for writing in, and please let me know if I can help with anything else.

///// CSR Name,

Uber Support

The Uber Partner App is now available for Androids and iPhones! You can download the Uber Partner App from the google play store for Androids.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Overworked and underpaid is the motto!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It is amazing that Uber keeps shoveling out the same crap with every price cut.

I feel so warm and fuzzy knowing that with the latest rate structure of NO base that, except for the outlier trip where I do not have to move my car to do the pick up, every single trip will start with the driver in the hole by the distance (and thereby cost) he has to move to do the pick up. And, of course with the lower rates and lower margins, it will be even more difficult to climb out of that hole, especially with a short trip.

If they take the guarantee off, my car will be off the road.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Didn't recognize you with the new avatar picture!


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> As we've seen in the past with price changes, we expect that partners will complete more trips and earn more than usual.


I wonder what happens when a number cruncher at Uber goes to the bosses and says "hey these numbers show our partners are earning less money". Do they bosses keep sending them back to their desks to re-run the numbers until they can make the case that partners earning more?

Do you think Uber has in mind a maximum number of trips per hour that is possible? Or it limitless?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I wonder what happens when a number cruncher at Uber goes to the bosses and says "hey these numbers show our partners are earning less money". Do they bosses keep sending them back to their desks to re-run the numbers until they can make the case that partners earning more?
> 
> Do you think Uber has in mind a maximum number of trips per hour that is possible? Or it limitless?


I suspect they really don't care about an individual driver's maximum. Their bigger picture is all that matters. Its as if they have a big casino floor and we are all BJ dealers that are paid on a % of the drop. They just figure they will add more dealers and drop the payout %. In their heads they know we cannot deal any faster, but they really don't care.


----------



## mauimark (Feb 11, 2015)

Uber is sort of like a pyramid in that you as a driver are offered a bonus to sign up other drivers. But why would you want to hire more competition, which would dilute your potential customer base? I've read about some "drivers" who don't drive at all. They just sign up other drivers for the referrals. Now, that really IS pyramid activity.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I wonder what happens when a number cruncher at Uber goes to the bosses and says "hey these numbers show our partners are earning less money". Do they bosses keep sending them back to their desks to re-run the numbers until they can make the case that partners earning more?
> 
> Do you think Uber has in mind a maximum number of trips per hour that is possible? Or it limitless?


Uber is not paying anyone to spend time figuring out what drivers make. Every trip taken is a guaranteed $1 to Uber (20% of the rest of the fare is just icing on the cake). Uber's revenue grows much faster with trips per hour growth than it does from fares per hour growth. They spend time trying to increase trips per hour, which is accomplished with more short (and cheap fare) trips.


----------

